# Something For The Gamers.. & Graffiti Artists



## Haystack (May 14, 2016)

I came across this upcoming game called Kingspray which is a graffiti simulator. There's no release dates yet but it looks pretty cool and realistic. I could see myself having some fun with it, and it might even be a good tool for real graffiti artists to practice on.

Here's the link http://graffitisimulator.com/

Edit: Note in the gallery there's a railcar.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 15, 2016)

a graffiti simulator...what will they think of next? how far away is the "waiting in line" game from south park from being real? thats crazy to me but i guess people play a lot weirder video games...i play pen and paper dnd so i cant say shit.


----------



## Haystack (May 15, 2016)

Yeah man its crazy what kind of games they have now a days. This one only sparked my interests because I thought it might be fun to mess around with and come up with new tags.


----------

